# IBO Worlds 2010



## proXarchery (Apr 9, 2004)

hows the weather for day one


----------



## goofy2788 (Aug 14, 2005)

Good luck to all those on the hill and those waiting to head up. Wish I was there with you.


----------



## proXarchery (Apr 9, 2004)

my shootin partner Steve Franzese just got off msr course w/ 201 . that should be good to be in the hunt, we wiull see


----------



## gobblemg (Jun 13, 2006)

goofy2788 said:


> Good luck to all those on the hill and those waiting to head up. Wish I was there with you.


Me too!


----------



## Lefteye19 (Aug 1, 2005)

*Worlds*

Great day to be shooting! Weather is in the 80's and no rain...Shot the HC an did alright...Heard that Breedlove shot 17 up....Nice job FireArcher....Light it up tomorrow!


----------



## Extreme vft17 (Mar 29, 2007)

*Good luck to all!*

Wish I was there. Next year!!!!Hopefully!


----------



## damnyankee (Oct 4, 2002)

What I know:

Pro
Morgan/Goza 9 up
Cristenberry 7 up
M Cogar 3 down

Semi
Burnside 1 up
Kirkland 2 down
Robertson/Ayersman 4 down
Jaquith 15 down
Davenport 17 down

SHC

Marty jones 6 up 9 up leading


----------



## t8ter (Apr 7, 2003)

Any news on Jay Moon.If he could win mbo he would get another check from Alpine for 5grand?


----------



## damnyankee (Oct 4, 2002)

More updates from 1st round

Pro
Wallace 8 up
Hopkins/Hacker/Beuboff 6 up
Gilligan/Brooks 5 up
McCarthy no show

Semi
Van Horn 3 down

AHC 
Ayersman 4 back from lead

MBR
Abramson 11 up 9 point lead over 2nd

MBO
Ian Copenhaver 4 up sittin 2nd 10 up leading MBO


----------



## damnyankee (Oct 4, 2002)

Pro Women

Nicholson 1 up
McHenry 2 down
Fernandez 3 down
Samantha 14 down


----------



## Bowtech54 (Sep 20, 2006)

Thanks for the updates


----------



## MoBuzzCut (Aug 22, 2007)

anyone know who is won the McKenzie Big Game Shootout last night?


----------



## proXarchery (Apr 9, 2004)

steve frazese aka pappy in second going into day 2


----------



## IBOHunt3D (Jun 6, 2006)

Another nice day in NY. A bit overcast, but nice and cool. A great day for archery. Despite the ideal conditions, Worlds are over for me. The old navy SEAL saying "the only easy day was yesterday" became absolute truth for me today, as I couldn't get my stuff together. When I'd have the yardage, I'd make a poor shot, and when I'd make a great shot, I didn't have the yardage. The MBO courses were definitely a challenge, especially if you are not used to shooting up/down/across hills (sometimes all at the same time). A humbling day to say the least, but I had a great time, and learned a whole lot about the 3d game. For those who think it's just about yardage, think again. You have got to be a great shooter, and good at yardage. Myself, I am going to keep practicing and return next year, and hopefully bring my A game. 

If you've never done Worlds, try to make it out to Holiday Valley for the tournament. It is a great shoot that will challenge even the most experienced archers, and you get to spend your days amongst fellow archers, doing what we love.

CG


----------



## gobblemg (Jun 13, 2006)

Any word on where the world championships will be held next year.


----------



## rsteep (Mar 1, 2008)

The guys at the scoring table at the of the course I shot today say it will be back in Ellicotville next year, as is the word around the vendors area. So that means I'll be back.


----------



## $dabucks (Mar 1, 2008)

I hope it is back there. I didn't shoot well but had a tremendous time. There are lots of really good people to meet at these events.


----------



## bowcrete (Dec 29, 2008)

i was told at check out its there next year and yes i had alot of fun


----------



## hoytxcutter (Sep 1, 2003)

Lefteye19 said:


> Great day to be shooting! Weather is in the 80's and no rain...Shot the HC an did alright...Heard that Breedlove shot 17 up....Nice job FireArcher....Light it up tomorrow!


Was 9 up after first day.


----------



## damnyankee (Oct 4, 2002)

The cuts that i know:

Pro
Levi 21 up
Chance 17 up
Gomez/Goza/Gillingham 13 up
Wallace 11 up
Brooks 10 up

Semi

Burnside 4 up
Heverling 1 down
Ayersman 2 down
Williams 3 down
Koch 6 down

Women Pro
Nicolson 1 up 
McHenry 5 down
Fernandez 16 down
Morgan 20 down
? 45 down

MBR 
Abramson 17 up...19 points over 2nd

AHC

Ayersman and Shea made it!

SHC 

Marty Jones made it 68 yrs young:wink:


----------



## shooter74 (Jul 7, 2005)

any body have any pics????????????


----------



## hoytdude1974 (Jan 9, 2004)

*Thanks for the updates!!!*

dyankee: Thanks for the update. Punk (Phil) owns our Hoyt shop here in Mtown and I was rooting for him and Garrett. (The Ayersmans). I hope they win it all tomorrow!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## gryan911 (Apr 25, 2008)

how bout some scores from HC? and FHC? lookin for terry and colleen holland!
thanks!!


----------



## Bowjoe1972 (Oct 29, 2008)

Going back today to take some pictures.. Since I dident make the top 5 :angry:So I will post some pics when we get back home.. Had a ball wish I would of shot better but theres always next year...:wink:


----------



## shooter74 (Jul 7, 2005)

who won in mens open pro??????????? come morgan


----------



## goofy2788 (Aug 14, 2005)

Just got word that Cindy Enwright won female hunter class. Way to go Cindy!


----------



## goofyswife2788 (Jun 5, 2008)

goofy2788 said:


> Just got word that Cindy Enwright won female hunter class. Way to go Cindy!





:thumbs_up:thumbs_up


----------



## cenochs (May 2, 2007)

What happen to Samantha? I bet it is cooler than here in KY 100 or nothing!!!


----------



## McDawg (Feb 22, 2005)

Had a great time although I wish I would have shot better on day one. This was my first time to Ellicotville, nice place will definetly be back next year. Had a good time shooting with Tom and Ken.

Results are now posted on IBO web site.


----------



## 4Blades (May 27, 2008)

Sure would like to see some photos of the score board.


----------



## McDawg (Feb 22, 2005)

Here is the link just pick the class.

http://www.ibo.net/results.php?e=137


----------



## hoytdude1974 (Jan 9, 2004)

*Congrats!!!*

Garrett won Semi-Pro and Punk finished 5th in AHC. Good Job!
Benji


----------



## josechno (Sep 20, 2007)

I'd like to know why at the end they were asking what SPEED you were shooting :wink:


----------



## 4Blades (May 27, 2008)

holy crap....never figured they'd have the results posted so fast! Thanks, McDawg.


----------



## bowcrete (Dec 29, 2008)

josechno said:


> I'd like to know why at the end they were asking what SPEED you were shooting :wink:


me too:wink:


----------



## Bird Dogg (Aug 18, 2009)

*worlds*

Had a really rough time at worlds this year. accidentally hit my release for a zero, and misjudged two more for zero.... You'd of thought it was the first time I shot a bow out there. Course was Hard for MBO. I was the easier of the two.. J was a real some beach. Top it off couldnt' judge yardage worth a darn.. was judging everything 2-3 yards high.. took off those yards then shot everything low... only shot 5 x for two days. Totally pathetic. didnt finish last but close enough.... It was a good group to shoot with. Had triple crown champion, Charlie Monger in my foursome... he's a real cool guy, our group had a lot of laughs. thanks Steve Spraglin and Grant Vincent also.. great shooting with you guys!!!
this was My Second trip to worlds, hopefully Ill do better next year.. It would be nice if I just shot as well as as I normally do. 
Also Congrats to Chris Abrahamsen champion in MBR 520 26X's.. hopefully moving up to semi pro next year.


----------



## Bird Dogg (Aug 18, 2009)

*one more thing*

Also For those who don't already know, Ellicotville NY will be hosting the 2011I.B.O world championships again... it was announced thursday.


----------



## HoytPA (Feb 5, 2010)

josechno said:


> I'd like to know why at the end they were asking what SPEED you were shooting :wink:


this is totally "hear-say" that i caught wind of swirling around the rumor mill at worlds this past week, but i heard that there may be some changes next year to the hunter class. the reason they might have asked is to get an idea of how many guys are shooting under or over 300 fps. the talk was that they may have a max speed kinda like asa but only for hunter class. i guess so that guys can't play the speed game anymore for HC.


----------



## Bird Dogg (Aug 18, 2009)

*speed*

that would be weird. because most Hunters buy speed bows, not Target bows. due to the simple fact that they dont' want deer ducking their arrow, so most hunters are going to have the fastest bows.....
rumors were floating around last year too, I heard last year that they were supposed to do away with the MBR class, but it is still here.


----------



## bowcrete (Dec 29, 2008)

HoytPA said:


> this is totally "hear-say" that i caught wind of swirling around the rumor mill at worlds this past week, but i heard that there may be some changes next year to the hunter class. the reason they might have asked is to get an idea of how many guys are shooting under or over 300 fps. the talk was that they may have a max speed kinda like asa but only for hunter class. i guess so that guys can't play the speed game anymore for HC.


that would suck hc caters to those that shoot 3d to practice for hunting i thought ? or am i wrong not taking away from other classes


----------



## $dabucks (Mar 1, 2008)

Based on all the rumors in NY this week I would definitely look for some rules changes in HC next year.


----------



## Bird Dogg (Aug 18, 2009)

*Hc*

there were also rumors that hunter class would be eliminated, and just make AHC.. but hunter has alot more people in it.... At this point I would just say they are all rumors unless you see something posted by an IBO official, or see it on their sight. www.ibo.net


----------



## $dabucks (Mar 1, 2008)

bowcrete said:


> that would suck hc caters to those that shoot 3d to practice for hunting i thought ? or am i wrong not taking away from other classes


Check out the scores shot in HC this year. HC definitely does not cater to those that shoot 3D for practice for hunting.


----------



## Jame (Feb 16, 2003)

HoytPA said:


> this is totally "hear-say" that i caught wind of swirling around the rumor mill at worlds this past week, but i heard that there may be some changes next year to the hunter class. the reason they might have asked is to get an idea of how many guys are shooting under or over 300 fps. the talk was that they may have a max speed kinda like asa but only for hunter class. i guess so that guys can't play the speed game anymore for HC.


Pretty stupid if you ask me. Why make a speed limit just for hunter class (especially when most hunters buy the fastest bow they can) and not for other classes. I feel like there should be a speed limit all the way around. 300 fps would be great cause guys like me ( 27.5 draw) with a short draw length are not gonna get the speed that Gillingham, Morgan and Hopkins are gonna get. Just doesnt make any sense to me at all. Thats why I prefer ASA over IBO.


----------



## Bird Dogg (Aug 18, 2009)

*dumb*

I think the whole speed thing is b.s. the pro's win because they know their yardage, plain and simple. Everyone thinks it is the speed. the average shooter buys a speed bow because they cant guess yardage and figure they would be happy to hit a 10.. Pros know their yardage and take the 11... pro's vs joes is that joe would be happy to shoot 40 targets, not knowing yardage and shoot a 400.. pros shoot + scores because they bang out x's... 
If you put a speed restriction, people will have something else to complain about. so and so uses too high a magnification. their stabilizer is to heavy, their vision is too good.. learn how to shoot your bow and quit making excuses... 
I shot the worst round I have shot in a very long time the other day at worlds , and I have nobody to blame but myself. my yardage was way off, shooting most of the targets 3-4 yards heavy on everything. and when I deducted yardage to try to compensate, I was low.
I didnt' put the time in. It has been hot here , and should have practiced more. and I didnt'.. I shoot a maxxis 35 shooting over 300 fps.. and I dont' remember writing an excessive amount of tens on my card, where speed helped.


----------



## TN ARCHER (Jan 31, 2007)

I was hopeing Chance would pull out a repeat but it looks like he still gave Levi a run for his money.


----------



## gobblemg (Jun 13, 2006)

Bird Dogg said:


> Also For those who don't already know, Ellicotville NY will be hosting the 2011I.B.O world championships again... it was announced thursday.


I was hoping it was going to be at a different location. I will wait for it to be posted on the IBO website before I make my plans for next year.


----------



## NY911 (Dec 12, 2004)

<------ Got SCHOOLED by a 19 year old kid.....Nice Shootin' Jake!


----------



## Bowjoe1972 (Oct 29, 2008)

Ken said it is gonna be back in NY next year....


----------



## 2000danger (Jan 25, 2009)

Best shoot of 2010...


----------



## 3dfevr#1 (Dec 1, 2008)

*First Worlds and loved it.*

I still like the ASA much better but this was a great shoot and shoot location. I loved escaping the midwest 100 degree heat and soaking up the 70's. Really neat to ride a lift to the top and shoot down the side of a mountain. I finished mid-pack MBO and had a great time. I'll be back Lord willing.


----------



## smurphy (Feb 22, 2007)

2000danger said:


> Best shoot of 2010...


congratulation on your second place finish at the worlds in HC with a 512 and 18Xs


----------



## Jame (Feb 16, 2003)

Bird Dogg said:


> I think the whole speed thing is b.s. the pro's win because they know their yardage, plain and simple. Everyone thinks it is the speed. the average shooter buys a speed bow because they cant guess yardage and figure they would be happy to hit a 10.. Pros know their yardage and take the 11... pro's vs joes is that joe would be happy to shoot 40 targets, not knowing yardage and shoot a 400.. pros shoot + scores because they bang out x's...
> If you put a speed restriction, people will have something else to complain about. so and so uses too high a magnification. their stabilizer is to heavy, their vision is too good.. learn how to shoot your bow and quit making excuses...
> I shot the worst round I have shot in a very long time the other day at worlds , and I have nobody to blame but myself. my yardage was way off, shooting most of the targets 3-4 yards heavy on everything. and when I deducted yardage to try to compensate, I was low.
> I didnt' put the time in. It has been hot here , and should have practiced more. and I didnt'.. I shoot a maxxis 35 shooting over 300 fps.. and I dont' remember writing an excessive amount of tens on my card, where speed helped.


I shoot pro and totally disagree with you. I have seen the difference. Someone shooting 340 compared to 280. A huge difference. You are rt about the pros and there distance judging skills but I guarantee you that if you underjudge a target 2 yds at 35 yds you will not be an 11 if you are shooting 280 but if you are shooting 340 then you have a good chance (more than likely will) at being an 11. There is no comparison in sight scale differences when it come to 280 to 340 fps. 
With that being said Guys with shorter draw lengths shoot 280 compared to the guys shooting 320+ with longer draw lengths have a much greater advantage when it comes to not having to be as precise.
Put a speed limit into effect and I guarantee you that there will be some changes in the top 10. Just my 2 cents.


----------



## gen2teg (Jan 29, 2009)

does anyone no what fps breedlove is shootin


----------



## osuhunter2011 (Feb 13, 2009)

Speed is fas over rated. The difference in 280-310 fps is so small it's un-believable. I shoot a bow in the mid 280's and feel at no dis advantage to anyone shooting 310+. A very good shooter on the pro circuits turned me on to the fact that a 350+ grain arrow at 285 is MUCH more effective on "distance coverage" than a 300 grain arrow at 320FPS. Sure Morgan won in Nelsonville with a Monster, but I darn near assure you he was shooting a 400+ grain arrow no faster than 295.


----------



## Lefteye19 (Aug 1, 2005)

*Great shoot*

Had a great time at the Worlds...met a lot of nice people! Definitely will be going back next year! Hope to shoot with more guys like Neil, James and Roy....now is time to get ready for next year!

Chris Anderson


----------



## 2000danger (Jan 25, 2009)

Michael Breedlove is shooting a 2008 101st airborne. Also leaves his arrows about 2 inches past his rest. He's not playing the speed game totally. I shot with him in peer groups in nelsonville and also got to shoot with him in the shoot off this year at the world. Anyone that can shoot 8 out of 10 11's in World shoot off is a champion in my book. Great Shooting and I'll be gunning for you next year in MBO


----------



## Fire Archer (Jul 23, 2008)

gen2teg said:


> does anyone no what fps breedlove is shootin


306 fps is what it shot the day before I left to go to NY. I am 21 grains heavy on my arrow.


----------



## IBOHunt3D (Jun 6, 2006)

Speed can help, but its not a guaranteed way to increase your scores. I shoot my bow just above 300fps, and the way I shot in NY, I could have been shooting 340 fps and it wouldn't have mattered. You still have to make a good shot.

As for the top 10 in PMR changing, I don't know about that. The man from NC won it this year, and even though he was using a Monster, he wins in ASA all the time. He can judge and shoot, and that's why he wins. Maybe some of the other guys, but I have noticed that most of the guys that are on top in ASA, are also on top in IBO. 

CG


----------



## gen2teg (Jan 29, 2009)

cool just wonderin what your speed was great shootin fire archer


----------



## Bird Dogg (Aug 18, 2009)

Jame said:


> I shoot pro and totally disagree with you. I have seen the difference. Someone shooting 340 compared to 280. A huge difference. You are rt about the pros and there distance judging skills but I guarantee you that if you underjudge a target 2 yds at 35 yds you will not be an 11 if you are shooting 280 but if you are shooting 340 then you have a good chance (more than likely will) at being an 11. There is no comparison in sight scale differences when it come to 280 to 340 fps.
> With that being said Guys with shorter draw lengths shoot 280 compared to the guys shooting 320+ with longer draw lengths have a much greater advantage when it comes to not having to be as precise.
> Put a speed limit into effect and I guarantee you that there will be some changes in the top 10. Just my 2 cents.


maybe you mis-understood me.. I see you shoot in pro... and for you I can see an advantage. Pro's put the time in to learn their yardage, and may hardly ever be off more than a yard or two.. whichcase Yes, I can see more x's possibly for pro's.. but still nobody had 50x this year in any class. the best I saw this year was in HC.. 30X... looks like mike should get a faster bow?
My statement was directed more towards the average joe shooter who buys a 70 lb OMEN because they have no clue in the world how to judge yardage, and figure as long as they are close. Or maybe catch a few more tens.. similar to how everyone is shooting fat arrows.... every year arrows get fatter and fatter. catch that line.. maybe squeek in a few more x's that should have been a ten or tens that shold have been an eight. I shot with a guy shooting those skinny easton acc's. and he was 4th in mbo.
I shoot a maxxis 35 at 60lbs my arrows weigh 315. and im shooting a hair over 300... meanwhile I have a friend who shoots a destroyer 350 at 27 and shoots over 320 with it.. It doesnt look like I have the advantage with my gorrilla arms. Unless everyone starts shooting 550, with 50x I dont' see the concern.


----------



## carlosii (Feb 25, 2007)

3dfevr#1 said:


> I still like the ASA much better but this was a great shoot and shoot location. I loved escaping the midwest 100 degree heat and soaking up the 70's. Really neat to ride a lift to the top and shoot down the side of a mountain. I finished mid-pack MBO and had a great time. I'll be back Lord willing.


Didn't know you were going to the World shoot. Looks like you didn't do to awful bad. That's a tough class for sure. 
Congratulations.
Anybody else from around here go?


----------



## bwhntr4168 (Mar 15, 2005)

fire archer said:


> 306 fps is what it shot the day before i left to go to ny. I am 21 grains heavy on my arrow.


michael, congrats on a great year!!


----------



## Bird Dogg (Aug 18, 2009)

*nice shooting*

congrats mike on your 521 30x ! awesome shooting, funny you popped into this thread, just as everyone was saying how people shooting 320+ fps bows had the advantage...good shooting in the best of the best also! I shot with Abrahamsen the week before at a local shoot, he was determined to win that. He looked like he was having a little trouble out there though.


----------



## greimer (Feb 13, 2007)

Bird Dogg said:


> maybe you mis-understood me.. I see you shoot in pro... and for you I can see an advantage. Pro's put the time in to learn their yardage, and may hardly ever be off more than a yard or two.. whichcase Yes, I can see more x's possibly for pro's.. but still nobody had 50x this year in any class. the best I saw this year was in HC.. 30X... looks like mike should get a faster bow?
> My statement was directed more towards the average joe shooter who buys a 70 lb OMEN because they have no clue in the world how to judge yardage, and figure as long as they are close. Or maybe catch a few more tens.. similar to how everyone is shooting fat arrows.... every year arrows get fatter and fatter. catch that line.. maybe squeek in a few more x's that should have been a ten or tens that shold have been an eight. I shot with a guy shooting those skinny easton acc's. and he was 4th in mbo.
> I shoot a maxxis 35 at 60lbs my arrows weigh 315. and im shooting a hair over 300... meanwhile I have a friend who shoots a destroyer 350 at 27 and shoots over 320 with it.. It doesnt look like I have the advantage with my gorrilla arms. Unless everyone starts shooting 550, with 50x I dont' see the concern.





Sounds like you need to get a destroyer:darkbeer:


----------



## Bird Dogg (Aug 18, 2009)

*destroyed*

I tried it.. I am just not a fan of the hump that some of the speed bows have, plus no valley and un-forgiving.. I also shot the monster, and the alphaburner.. and I liked the maxxis the most. Im sure with my draw, 30", I would get a lot of speed out of whatever I chose, if I picked a "speed bow". Looking to see what comes out for 2011. I might get a faster bow, but I wont' drop classes, just have to shoot more. the beating I got at worlds this year just makes me want to train harder for next year.


----------



## greimer (Feb 13, 2007)

I understand what you are saying...I shoot both IBO and ASA and feel the playing ground is a little more level with the 280 speed, but also love shooting the IBO structure


----------



## nickel shooter5 (Dec 26, 2009)

I just switched from a Mathews c4 shooting 290fps. And went to a destroyer 340 shooting 330fps. Same draw same brace. Went from three pins to two. And picked up points


----------



## nickel shooter5 (Dec 26, 2009)

Its a lot less to think about one pin to 35 yards and let it eat. The c4 it would take two pins to get there. If a good shooter finds a speed bow they like it will pick Up points for them


----------



## Bird Dogg (Aug 18, 2009)

*bow*

Even the fastest bow made in 2010 is available to anyone with enough cash to pay for it.and some people will still prefer to shoot a c4, or a vantage or another long ata bow. everyone wants to make the classes like restrictor plate racing, or better yet. like the old camaro races, where everyone gets the exact same car.. who knows maybe they will make a class where it is mandatory that everyone has the exact same bow, stabilizer, sight, etc. and anyone with a longer draw will be slowed down by adding more weight to their points. yep, sounds like alot of "fun"


----------



## NY911 (Dec 12, 2004)

Bird Dogg said:


> Even the fastest bow made in 2010 is available to anyone with enough cash to pay for it."


The PSE Omen MSRP is $949.:angel:


----------



## abcarrow (Feb 3, 2006)

*Way to give it to them Bird Dogg*

Now that's funny, we need more people like you!! standing up for the people who just enjoy the sport of archery. Why are some so worried about what the other guy is doing, where would archery be if it weren't for the innovator who came up with an idea to make his bow shoot better, get his yardage easier etc. We would be shooting stick bows with arrows we made ourselves, that's where we would be.........

abcarrow


----------



## $dabucks (Mar 1, 2008)

Bird Dogg said:


> Even the fastest bow made in 2010 is available to anyone with enough cash to pay for it.and some people will still prefer to shoot a c4, or a vantage or another long ata bow. everyone wants to make the classes like restrictor plate racing, or better yet. like the old camaro races, where everyone gets the exact same car.. who knows maybe they will make a class where it is mandatory that everyone has the exact same bow, stabilizer, sight, etc. and anyone with a longer draw will be slowed down by adding more weight to their points. yep, sounds like alot of "fun"


One more thing you would need to add to make it more "FUN"......Everyone gets a trophy just like my 3 year olds soccer team.


----------



## Bird Dogg (Aug 18, 2009)

*yeah*

LOL, YEAH im sure that will make people want to play....im sure there are some minor changes that can make it more fun...One thing I would like to see, is a Universal Kill size on all targets. make x and ten the same size.. I hate that darn turkey, with the dime sized x. all the targets shold have the same 10 and x.. aside from that, the eight can be what it is.


----------



## greimer (Feb 13, 2007)

$dabucks said:


> One more thing you would need to add to make it more "FUN"......Everyone gets a trophy just like my 3 year olds soccer team.


:thumbs_do Why don't we let everyone win or not keep score or everyone get the same score so we don't hurt any one's feelings


----------



## greimer (Feb 13, 2007)

Bird Dogg said:


> LOL, YEAH im sure that will make people want to play....im sure there are some minor changes that can make it more fun...One thing I would like to see, is a Universal Kill size on all targets. make x and ten the same size.. I hate that darn turkey, with the dime sized x. all the targets shold have the same 10 and x.. aside from that, the eight can be what it is.


Yeah all ten rings should be the same size as the one on the elk!


----------



## wrp (Jun 19, 2009)

*worlds*

Had a great time shooting this year at the worlds, it was my first time and went a little unprepared but thats normal for me. DNG MONSTER just cant seem to keep my left and right with it. Next year i will be prepared and shooting the right bow for me, and for speed holy smokes watched a darton 3800 blow thru the chrony at 374 {wow}. not sure if u guys get on at all but jong, martin and tom had a great time shooting with u and hope to see u next year.


----------



## Bird Dogg (Aug 18, 2009)

greimer said:


> Yeah all ten rings should be the same size as the one on the elk!


lol. ha ha ha... especially on the turkey, and fallow deer.


----------



## HardcoreArchery (Jan 4, 2003)

Jame said:


> I shoot pro and totally disagree with you. I have seen the difference. Someone shooting 340 compared to 280. A huge difference. You are rt about the pros and there distance judging skills but I guarantee you that if you underjudge a target 2 yds at 35 yds you will not be an 11 if you are shooting 280 but if you are shooting 340 then you have a good chance (more than likely will) at being an 11. There is no comparison in sight scale differences when it come to 280 to 340 fps.
> With that being said Guys with shorter draw lengths shoot 280 compared to the guys shooting 320+ with longer draw lengths have a much greater advantage when it comes to not having to be as precise.
> Put a speed limit into effect and I guarantee you that there will be some changes in the top 10. Just my 2 cents.


There is a speed limit in ASA and that dosent change Levi, Hopkins, McCarthy and so on to keep finishing in the top 10. Puting a speed limit in IBO will change nothing!!!!! If you go and look at all the ASA scores this year see who is in the top 10, now look at all the IBO shoots same guys...period! These guys are flat out machines and realize that speed is not the answer judging a good number and making a good shot are. The funny thing is most of the guys shooting big speed cant control it anyway, they would be better off practicing there numbers and shoot a speed they can control.


----------



## NY911 (Dec 12, 2004)

An IBO speed limit will change alot of people's set ups!

Almost no one makes a bow that does 280 anymore without weighing the arrow down considerably or running 40-50 pounds!

Speed is king....and shootable speed like today's bows will continue to lure people into them! There is no reason not too!


----------



## josechno (Sep 20, 2007)

if they put the speed limit in effect I think they should change the arrow rule so I can shoot the same draw weight and shoot nibs and some huge XXX to block the 11 ring on the little bitty turkey..


----------

